# Crack



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I just ordered some Crack Predator Calls. Has anyone used these? I would love to get some others opinions now that I already ordered them! I really liked the way they looked and sounded on their videos. I got the Cat Crack, Dog Crack, and Crack Howler.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have the crack howler, It works well for both howls and distress. As far as options go there are a lot of them. Several makers here on this site

http://pwp.att.net/p...oupid=383159= This is Yotehntrs (Brad Gainey) site these are not just working calls they are works of art.Just look through his site.

Prairiewolf makes calls too, you can send him a PM. He's had some listed on here for sale recently. He makes both open and closed reed. I just snagged one of each, they sound great, and my experience tells me they'll call dogs in the field.
http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/13106-more-dual-sound-calls/ Here is a link to the thread that has pics of some of his work.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I like the ones I just recived lately from PW too------Great sound----I don't have any CPC calls but hear their good calls----------sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The calls showed up Saturday. I was not able to try them until yesterday. I had to go out of town for an engagement party, for some friends, over the weekend. My wife assured me that no one there would want to hear them.... so she made me leave them home.	I am really liking the cat crack and the crack howler but I am having trouble with the dog crack. I am struggling to get it to howl. I can get a rabbit and deer distress but... I feel like I am having to put an extraordinary amount of air though it. Also I feel like the reed is stiff. I am confused... I expected the howler would have given me more trouble because of the bigger air channel. Does anyone have any suggestions? Do I just need to practice more? Should I trim the reed and make it a little thinner or would that ruin it?

A little background... I have only been using open reed calls for a year now. I only had hand calls and closed reed prior. These crack calls are my second "set" of open reed calls.	I have been using the primos hot dog and little dog. I still struggle with the primos hot dog. It just comes out really raspy. I feel like I have the basics down and my technique is good. Breathing from the diaphragm, not biting down on the reed but pressing lightly with my lips, and holding the call at a 45 degree angle. I am proficient getting mouse squeaks, bird distress, rabbit distress, deer distress, pup distress, fox distress, ki-yi, interrogation howls, invitation howls, challenge howls, pup howls, female whimpers, barks and yips from the combination of the lil dog calls. I can get decent howls from the hot dog if I go farther down the tone board.

I guess my question is this... Is it me or the call? My first thought is that it is me. The fact that I was able to use the larger howler and struggled with the smaller one is contrary to my previous experience which has made me question the call. The fact that I have limited experience and this is only the second "set" of calls that I have attempted makes me question what I am doing.

Another note... The Crack Calls look fantastic. They were really good about getting them out quickly and they even refunded me some shipping that was mistakenly over paid.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't tell if it's you or the call without seeing/hearing your tries. I'd say keep trying with it or send a message to crack calls and ask their opinion.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I just did not want to bother them if it is something I am doing wrong. All the other calls will produce some kind of sound, just a buzz, with even light air pressure. This one wont budge without whaling on it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Howlers are the hardest to get to blow right. I sure wouldnt cut the reed or modify it in any way untill you contact Crack. The call may be intended to blow hard to get the right sound from it. Every callmaker tunes his calls the way he blows and varies the pressure on the reed (open reeds)to make the sounds he thinks are right. Therefore it is possible to get calls that work great for one person but then another one will have trouble with it. I suggest taking the reed out and cutting some new ones from a clamshell or milk jug and try it.NEVER CUT THE SUPPLIED REED IF THERE IS A SLIGHT CHANCE YOU MIGHT RETURN THE CALL.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Excellent advice, from a callmaker.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Howlers are the hardest to get to blow right. I sure wouldnt cut the reed or modify it in any way untill you contact Crack. The call may be intended to blow hard to get the right sound from it. Every callmaker tunes his calls the way he blows and varies the pressure on the reed (open reeds)to make the sounds he thinks are right. Therefore it is possible to get calls that work great for one person but then another one will have trouble with it. I suggest taking the reed out and cutting some new ones from a clamshell or milk jug and try it.NEVER CUT THE SUPPLIED REED IF THERE IS A SLIGHT CHANCE YOU MIGHT RETURN THE CALL.


I will contact them to see what they to say. I will let ya know what they say. You said exactly what I was thinking about the howlers. If you are not familiar with their calls they have 3 open read designs. The Howler which is the largest which I had no trouble with. The smaller howler/loud distress which is the one I am having trouble with and the smallest which is purely distress which I am having no trouble with. This is why I am confused. I expected that the larger howler would have required more air than the smaller one. I can not blow hard enough to get a howl out of this call. It looks like the tone boards on the distress and the small howler are the same but the reeds are different. I am really enjoying the process of trying and learning new and different calls. I find it to be very interesting. I will be giving your calls a try next!


----------

